# How did the fundy move. of the 20's get hijacked by the Dispensationalist/Charasmatic



## jd.morrison (Dec 4, 2009)

How did the fundamentalist movement of the 20's get hijacked by the Dispensationalist / Charasmatics?

From my understanding it we a joint movement against the Higher Critics by the evangelicals who asserted the original five fundamentals.

Any recommended books?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 4, 2009)

Try these books by George Marsden

Fundamentalism and American Culture: The Shaping of Twentieth-Century Evangelicalism, 1870-1925. New York: Oxford University Press, 1980. (Korean Edition, Word of Life Press, 1997).

Eerdman's Handbook to the History of Christianity in America, co-editor with Mark A. Noll, et al. Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1983.

Evangelicalism and Modern America, editor. Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1984.

Reforming Fundamentalism: Fuller Seminary and The New Evangelicalism. Grand Rapids: William B. Eerdmans, 1987.


----------



## NRB (Dec 4, 2009)

It's a sad piece of church history to be exact.

Thankyou for listening.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Dec 4, 2009)

1) Late nineteenth century post-millennialism became identified with the liberal social gospel which thought they brought in the kingdom by human effort.

2) Early twentieth century prophecy conferences became a forum for those who believed in the literal bodily return of Jesus, which became identified with believing the Bible.

3) The Scofield Bible gave Sunday school teachers all the answers to those hard to understand parts of scripture.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 4, 2009)

> 3) The Scofield Bible gave Sunday school teachers all the answers to those hard to understand parts of scripture.



This was my first thought when I read the OP. We belonged to a fundy church in the late 1960s-early 1980s. The pastor as a young man joined the fundy movement in its later days and was closely associated with all the main founders of the movement. Though this man was orginally from a Dutch Reformed background, he was a Scofield man and often read from Scofield's notes from the pulpit, as did most of the fundamentalists who filled the pulpit when our pastor was out.


----------

